# لدي مشروع تخرج في الاتصالات و اريد نصائحكم



## أحاسيس الزمان (4 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 

كيف حالكم يا أخوان ؟

أنا طالب هندسة اتصالات

انا محتار في مشروع التخرج ولا أدري ما اذا افعل ؟

البعض نصحني بعمل مشروع في مجال التحكم control والبعض الاخر نصحني بمجال ال security الحماية

ما رأيكم ؟ 

هل أستطيع ان افعل مشروع في هالمجالين وانا متخصص في هندسة الاتصالات

وما هي اقتراحاتكم لمشاريع تعتبر مطلوبة في الوقت الحالي


----------



## وليد1987 (5 سبتمبر 2009)

والله حتى انا نفس المشكلة اريد مشروع للتخرج وفكرتي تحكم باشارات المرور (فكرة مبدأية) اتمنى ان يكون تعاون معك اخي


----------



## أحاسيس الزمان (6 سبتمبر 2009)

أخي الفاضل هل فكرة اشارات المرور تعتمد على الكونترول بشكل كبير ام كيف ؟

انا لدي فكرة عمل SCADA System 

إقرأ عنه وستجد انه ممتع جدا و مطلوب جدا .. خصوصا في شركات البترول والغاز ..


----------



## م. فايز عيسى (6 سبتمبر 2009)

اعمل مشروعك التخرج عن نظم الاتصالات العالمية بشكل عام واستعرض ال gsm وال 3g وركز على 4g وه
وطبعا تستعرض كل نظام بشي من التفصيل في المجالات اللي يجب التفصيل فيها . وهذا مشروع ناجح جدا لانو هي انتا عندك معرفه باكثر الانظمه استخداما محليا وعالميا حتى . 
وانا بنصحك


----------



## eng.mai.o (6 سبتمبر 2009)

م. فايز عيسى قال:


> اعمل مشروعك التخرج عن نظم الاتصالات العالمية بشكل عام واستعرض ال gsm وال 3g وركز على 4g وه
> وطبعا تستعرض كل نظام بشي من التفصيل في المجالات اللي يجب التفصيل فيها . وهذا مشروع ناجح جدا لانو هي انتا عندك معرفه باكثر الانظمه استخداما محليا وعالميا حتى .
> وانا بنصحك


 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته

لو سمحت يا بشمهندس فايز هل يصلح مشروع التخرج هذا ان يكون بطرقة نظرية فقط


----------



## م. فايز عيسى (6 سبتمبر 2009)

اكيد جدا . وهذا اصلا من المشاريع اللي المعرفه النظريه فيها بتكون مفيده اكثر من العمليه . والسبب انو انتا بتاخذ معلومات عن الانظمه وبكون عندك قاعده معلومات ضخمه عن الانظمه هاي .
ولو رحت لاي شركة اتصالات بهاي المعلوامات ، اكيد رايح يكون فرصتك كبيره للشغل . ومستحيل ييجي يحكيللك في المقابله صمملي نظام 3g . ولكن بسألوك نظري.
وانا بنصحك بحكم اني بشتغل في الوطنية موبايل . وعارف الامور كيف بتسير.

واذا بدك اي خدامه انا جاهز.


----------



## eng.mai.o (6 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا سا بشمهندس

اكيد طبعا هتكون متابع المشروع معى وكل الاعضاء ايضا 

لمساعدتى

ربنا يبارك لك


----------



## م. فايز عيسى (6 سبتمبر 2009)

بالنسبه لهالمشروع ازا بدك اي مساعده انا جاهز كتب ملاحظات ..... الخ 

مع الاحترام


----------



## eng.mai.o (6 سبتمبر 2009)

الف شكر ممكن تنزل من عندك هذه الكتب للمساعدة ان امكن وشكرا


----------



## م. فايز عيسى (6 سبتمبر 2009)

ما سالتك عن اللغه اللي طالبتيها ؟؟؟؟؟ . مع انو انا اشد المعترضين على اي عمل مشروع في مجال الاتصالات باللغه العربيه . لانو اللغه الانجليزيه هي اللي بتعطي المضمون الصح للمصطلحات المتعلقه بالاتصالات .
وكمان هنالك موسوعه من الكتب عن الاتصالات باللغه الانجليزيه بحيث بعرف الواحد يعمل احسن مشروع .
في حين باللغه العربيه المواضيع فقيره لانو هاي مش اللغه اللي شرحت فيها الاتصالات .

فباي لغه بدك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

واتمنى تكون الانجليزي


----------



## وليد1987 (6 سبتمبر 2009)

جميل جميل على فكرة انا معاك بالمشروع لانة انا برضوا اريد مشروع للتخرج انا فكرتي تخطيط حي كامل بأشارات مرور عن طريق plc مضاف الية شيء من التطوير وعمل نموذج علية وياريت تشرح اكثر عن مشروعك وماهو الجديدفي الاتصالات بصفتك تعمل بالمجال نفسة



وشكرا على التجاوب السريع


----------



## م. فايز عيسى (7 سبتمبر 2009)

الجديد في الاتصالات هو الثوره الكبرى في الاتصالات وهو الجيل الرابع للاتصالات . وبالمختصر الشديد سيكون بامكانك عمل كل شيء من خلال النقال ، وبالاعتماد على الخلايا الخاصه بشبكة النقال .

يعني انا حسب ما قرأت عنه . سيكون بالفعل ثوره في مجال الاتصالات.

واذا بتقرأ انجليزي بعطي اسماء مواقع لهالغرض


----------



## mayora (7 سبتمبر 2009)

انا هشتغل فى شركة محمول وانا مهندسة اتصالات وكان مشروعى voip وكان معظم نظرى وعملى قليل فيمكن عمل simulationللمشروع لتوضيح الفكرة العملى


----------



## وليد1987 (7 سبتمبر 2009)

مشالله شي جميل اذا ممكن ترسلين البروجكت عشان نستفيد وشكرا على التواصل


----------



## seidal mohamed (23 سبتمبر 2010)

والله انا عندى نفس المشكله 
بس الكليه مقدمه لينا بعض المشاريع فى 
control, security,voip
بس وانا مش عايزه حاجه فيها فا لو حد عندو مشروع غير دول يا ريت يقول


----------

